# flight ticket



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello,

Next summer we are planning to travel for holiday to Thailand.
We will travel in july until august (about 4 weeks).
Can anyone advise me on which flight is best (good value for money) from Dusseldorf or from Amsterdam to Bangkok. A direct flight. We prefer to have some leg space and a screen in the seat in front of us.
Any help will be highly appreciated.
Regards, YMG


----------



## jjk (Jul 28, 2009)

ymg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Next summer we are planning to travel for holiday to Thailand.
> We will travel in july until august (about 4 weeks).
> ...


If you talk about value for money I would definately recommend an Asian company. S'pore, Malaysia or Thai. Although the first 2 do not offer direct flights. Still if you decide to go for such a long holiday you could always make a stopover in these countries. I personally would not recommend KLM or Lufthansa. I stopped flying with them 10 years ago because of price, quality & service issues. I also do not know if KLM finally has decided to introduce the personal entertainment systems (the TV screen in front of you). 

I was also very impressed with Emirates. They have very good offers and the service is great. Disadvantage is Dubai airport. There is a big change you could end up with a 2-3 hour delay. Another disadvantage can be that you fly from Europe for ± 6 hours, stop over in Dubai and another 6 hours to Asia. You can't really get a good sleep. 

I would advice to look on the websites of the respective airlines for special offers and as well to do a search for "cheap flights amsterdam Bangkok". There are several options availabe for next years summer and they will all cost around Euro 1'000 per person. The cheapest I once found to Asia was for Euro 750, but this is rare.

Good luck.

Jan


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want comfort, good food and drink and great entertainment package for good price, you really cannot beat Emirates. Yes you have to change at Dubai but if you time it right you should only be in airport for 1-2 hours ( it gives you change to stretch your legs) and it is a nice new terminal. Join their skywards program for upgrade points, I have been upgraded to Business class twice now and it is fantastic.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Dear Jan,

Since you are from Holland I assume you speak Dutch. We are from Holland as well. I will continue in English, so other people can also reply. 

We have booked our flight at air berlin. Those are nice airplanes too, though not with the tv screens in front of you but hey, we will enjoy ourselves anyway. 
The tickets were now approx. 820 euro pp with a direct flight! Couldn't be better.

Now we are planning our trip and we have found many places which could be interesting to see.
Could we ask you some questions just to get our mind at ease about sightseeing/hotels in Thailand? I do not know if you have travelled around yourselves, but maybe your information and the information of other people could be of help, which we would really appreciate.

Take care and kind regards!

Ymg


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I would search on the web for the best value (cheapest) and use the money you saved when you get there. JW


----------



## jjk (Jul 28, 2009)

JWilliamson said:


> I would search on the web for the best value (cheapest) and use the money you saved when you get there. JW


I believe that is what he did. Euro 820 is a good price.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Sounds good


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

i paid for a round trip from Miami to Hong Kong, 3 months advanced, 1,000 US Dollas. JW


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dusledorf - Bangkok in July - Euro 736 with Emirates (and personal TV screens).


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Dusledorf - Bangkok in July - Euro 736 with Emirates (and personal TV screens).


Round Trip x


----------



## jjk (Jul 28, 2009)

wandabug said:


> Dusledorf - Bangkok in July - Euro 736 with Emirates (and personal TV screens).



Singapore - Zurich with S'pore airlines you can have private cabin. Onlhy HKD 100'000.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Haha only? JW


----------

